# heavy lifting



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

ladies

i know we are advised not be heavy lifting during our two week wait ...but does heavy lifting ,mean
im getting paronoid to do anything.


today i lifted two cups and two shampoos and panicked   

whats your thoughts??


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Ah Macker think you're ok with cups and shampoo  .  Its more about lifting shopping bags/dogs/small children/heavy bulky objects.  Basically anything that will majorly engage the tummy muscles.

so think you're ok hun.


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi macker1, 

i think heavy lifting is anything over around 10 pounds,
everyday things are ok to be lifting. if you think its too heavey then it more than likely is..
good luke with ur treatment hope it goes well for u xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

When i was with occ health last week, i was told to do no manual handling although i do home visits and carry everything but the kitchen sink i will maybe have to book in easy things so im not carrying anything to heavy.

What about a fat cat?  

Jillyhen


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

I had to lift and I am still lifting heavy things - was so early can you imagine explaining AGAIN to employers you canno lift when its part of your job ?  
I am a stock controller so I am constantly lifting veyr heavy items - also I have 2 big girls at home which I am always lifting .
I think as long as you lift correctly - use your legs more than your back and dont do any sudden jerky movements.
The 2 ww is such a head wrecker.
For first few times I just took to my bed for the whoel time and did nothing at all and it still didnt work .

THe 2 times it worked for me I had transfer - flew back that day - straight to work the following day - so is it luck   Is it a numbers game   Who can tell.

Of course we want to do everything to make it work so for your own peace of mind my advice is - dont do anything you would regret - we have all put ourselves through the torture of - what if I didnt do such and such a thing , would it have worked then - so look after yourselve no. 1


----------

